# new Robust Scout lathe with benchtop stand



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

Built a benchtop stand for my new Robust Scout Lathe. Top is 23" X 46" with a height of 30". Added a 1" spacer to get spindle height to 46". Used 1" baltic birch ply doubled for top and sides. For weight put a 18" X 38" X 1 1/4" granite (about 85 lbs.) at bottom. Extended legs out forward for more stability (28" wide). Gonna use furniture corner moving dollies to move from wall area to center of shop area.


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

tried to rotate pics but no luck 
don't know why they came up like this 
they are normal and correct in my photo folder 
what do I need to do or can forum (police) mod. do it for me?

Every time I try to post pics on LJ have the same problem. 
These same pics loaded up on other forums fine. 
A lot less problems---> in fact no problems. 
It shouldn't be that big of a deal to post pics.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats on your beautiful new toy! This project deserved to be seen right side up…


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Great work on the stand. Have you turned on it yet?


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great looking bench.Nice lathe also.Have you turned on it yet?.


----------



## DDJ (Jan 6, 2018)

Very nicely done!


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Very nice build for a very nice lathe.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like a solid and heavy base for that beautiful lathe. Great tool storage too. Nice work!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

That is an awesome base. Looks study…great design…great execution. I have never seen a table with 12 casters before, it must roll nice.

As far as the rotation of your photos, load them to your computer and view them in your default software ( what comes on your computer) before uploading them, they will appear sideways, there will be rotation arrows in the software. You must rotate them before you upload.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice bench. I may copy your design for my DVR.

Question where did you find 1inch Baltic birch?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> Very nice bench. I may copy your design for my DVR.
> 
> Question where did you find 1inch Baltic birch?
> 
> - mrg


These guys have it and deliver. They're in Boston. Boulter Plywood Corp.


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

I did it --- THANKS--> moke (Mike) for the pic rotation advice

Rolls easy with furniture corner moving dollies as long as shop floor is clean.

When get to center of shop area just pry up with board to remove dollies.

Only did one woodturning project so far with it and was very solid no vibration.

I think I made a good decision--> Very pleased with benchtop stand and the Robust Scout Lathe.

Now just need to learn about all this woodturning stuff.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice lathe and great looking stand


----------

